# making a yard sign. Sublimation or vinyl?



## designsbysteph (Oct 16, 2010)

I have a request for some yard signs, 18 x 24. I was planning on using sublimation, but my problem is, my press is only 14 x 14. Can i print the design up in 4 different sheets and sub 1/4 of the sign at a time? 
I also have a vinyl cutter. Would I be better off buying sign vinyl and making them that way? 
This is probably a real stupid question, but can you heat press t-shirt vinyl onto an Aluminum sign? I said you couldn't laugh......
I'm sure you can tell I'm a newbie!
Thanks


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

designsbysteph said:


> I have a request for some yard signs, 18 x 24. I was planning on using sublimation, but my problem is, my press is only 14 x 14. Can i print the design up in 4 different sheets and sub 1/4 of the sign at a time?
> I also have a vinyl cutter. Would I be better off buying sign vinyl and making them that way?
> This is probably a real stupid question, but can you heat press t-shirt vinyl onto an Aluminum sign? I said you couldn't laugh......
> I'm sure you can tell I'm a newbie!
> Thanks


Are you going to be using coroplast substrate? I would think you would want to use sign vinyl if you have a cutter.


----------



## enigma1 (Jan 13, 2009)

Sign vinyl is the easiest and most cost effective way to go on coroplast. Usually costs about $25 a roll for 10 yards.

And no you cannot press t-shirt vinyl on aluminum. You can transfer sign vinyl on aluminum all day long though, (just spent 10 days doing 3000 double sided ones!)


----------



## designsbysteph (Oct 16, 2010)

I've only used adhesive vinyl one time and had a heck of a time getting all the bubbles out. Can you heat press sign vinyl, or do you have to mask it and squeegee it on?. I was just wondering if heat helps!


----------



## enigma1 (Jan 13, 2009)

designsbysteph said:


> I've only used adhesive vinyl one time and had a heck of a time getting all the bubbles out. Can you heat press sign vinyl, or do you have to mask it and squeegee it on?. I was just wondering if heat helps!


Mask and squeegee for sign vinyl.....no heat necessary! 

These signs in low quantities are very profitable if you already have a plotter.


----------



## designsbysteph (Oct 16, 2010)

where do you get the 10 yards for $25.00


----------



## enigma1 (Jan 13, 2009)

There are literally hundreds of suppliers.....do a google search of wholesale vinyl suppliers or look for the preferred vendors on this site. Most suppliers just need a tax id number and they will send you a catalog.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

designsbysteph said:


> I've only used adhesive vinyl one time and had a heck of a time getting all the bubbles out. Can you heat press sign vinyl, or do you have to mask it and squeegee it on?. I was just wondering if heat helps!


I do these signs







on both sides and sell for $12.50 but they are printed on vinyl and applied as a sheet. Hardly any bubbles.
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=153355474684748&set=a.153354988018130.30138.152956228058006


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

cut vinyl on a low qty and screen print for a larger qty. Charge $35 for a single two sided 18x24


----------

